# Perte de mon iPod Touch



## LordKinaway (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai perdu Lundi mon iPod Touch, après avoir retourné 3  fois ma maison, j'en ai conclu que j'avais du l'oublier dans le bus  (dernier endroit où je suis sûr de l'avoir vu pour la dernière fois).

Outre  le prix de l'iPod et le fait de ne plus avoir de musique dans les  oreilles, ce qui m'embête vraiment c'est qu'il y avait dedans tous mes  mails, mon application facebook, qques contacts, mon nom et surement  adresse et autres infos personnelles.

L'iPod était verrouillé par  code mais je voulais savoir si en le connectant à un autre PC que le  mien, il était possible d'enlever ce code ou d'avoir accès à mes infos ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2011)

Non, la seule solution pour "voleur " c'est de le réinitialiser. Donc tout sera effacé.


----------



## LordKinaway (19 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse 

Je me suis également demandé, lors de l'achat de mon iPod, j'ai du l'enregistrer sur iTunes avec le n° de série et tout ça. Que va-t-il se passer lorsque le nouvel utilisateur va connecter mon iPod a son ordi ? Si Apple a mon nom associé au n° de série de l'iPod, n'y a-t-il pas moyen d'être prévenu ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2011)

Si tu as pensé à activer la fonction "localiser mon iPOD" alors tu pourrais le localiser lors de sa connexion à une borne WiFi, envoyer un message sur l'écran, le bloquer à distance voire l'effacer totalement.


----------



## LordKinaway (19 Janvier 2011)

Oui j'y ai bien pensé à cette fonction bien pratique mais voila, c'est iPod Touch de 2ème génération et il a déjà eu beaucoup de mal avec la MAJ de 3.1.3 à 4.0 l'été dernier alors je ne me suis pas risqué à faire cette nouvelle MAJ.

Bon, le plus important est que la personne qui le trouve ne peut pas avoir accès à mes infos perso, pour le reste, j'avais prévu l'achat d'un iPhone l'été prochain. J'attendrai qques mois avec mon vieil MP3.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un iPODTouch de 1ère génération, avec un OS en version 3.1.3 (il ne peut pas aller au-delà) et pourtant la fonction "Localiser mon iPOD" fonctionne parfaitement!






Voilà, il est là:


----------



## LordKinaway (20 Janvier 2011)

Ah bah mince ! Si j'avais su ça, ça aurait m'être bien pratique ...

Bon, je relativise en me disant que le plus important est que mes données ne peuvent être vues. Je vais demain a la compagnie de bus pour voir s'ils ne l'ont pas récupéré même si j'ai peu d'espoirs !

Merci de votre aide !


----------

